# The new Audi TTS from ABT Sportsline.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Ljwl-ddq9Ik


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Not feeling this at all! Even the commercial is boring. ABT always seems to have horribly ugly wheels. Now I understand it is all personal preference, but those wheels are ugly. I think Audi always has great wheels stock.... way too heavy, but very sexy. This is a fail ..... Stock form with stock wheels wins.....


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I do like it; I agree with JPAVS4U regarding to the ABT wheels, I don't like them that much. Audi has pretty nice OEM wheels but as well others that aren't beautiful Al all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

